# Rainbow Trout - Jones Falls



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Robert Turner caught this nice rainbow in the Jones Falls below Lake Roland on Sunday, 4/1/12. Fish measured 25" and weighed 7lbs 6oz. What a fish to come out of that tiny stream (see in background). Guess where I'm going tomorrow morning since it's just up the street from my house?


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Good luck catman. I have been hitting that place for the past two days and there are still some fish left.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

That's a nice trout and BIG for any nearby areas. Fly rod or spinning?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hysteresis said:


> Good luck catman. I have been hitting that place for the past two days and there are still some fish left.


Hope you left at least 5. Since we don't eat meat of Good Friday (old school Catholic) they'll be our supper.

Fish Hunter.....I don't know how he caught it. I'm guessing spinning using worms.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

now thats one big trout. good luck catman.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

I had no idea that Bam Magera fished.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats to the angler.


----------

